# need a good low/no odor paint



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I have to paint a living room ceiling, flat white, the customer wants absolutly no odor, says she gets sick.

I've used Harmony before many years ago, but can't recall if it was odorless, and I had quality issues with it.

Please advise....


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BM Natura is no-odor


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Investigate BM WB Ecospec or Natura both are Zero VOC. Natura is designed for clients and situations like you have. The WB (GENNEX) Eco Spec is low odor and kinda smells like dishsoap, dries very quick. I have good results with it on ceilings. Once dry there is little if any odor.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I've used Natura on three jobs now and like it alot but it's definately not no odor. Maybe a zero toxin paint like Mythic would work.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

doctors11 said:


> I've used Natura on three jobs now and like it alot but it's definately not no odor. Maybe a zero toxin paint like Mythic would work.


Correct, Natura is "Virtually no odor".


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

You know, I've never had a customer ask me to use the paint that is the safest for the ozone layer. Which is what 0 VOC implies. Never. 
Its all about the stink. And some low to no vocs have a pretty good one.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

The harmony formula changed recently. I have been pretty happy with the five or six gallons of it I've used.

Pro green is good.

Eco spec is good.

Yolo is crap.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I just tried this stuff out and has very low odor. I was painting ceilings. I try not to use BM or SW anymore. Gotta fight da man.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Why not just add lemon or vanilla, it cuts solvent smells 98% and then you dont have to use higher costing paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I paid $16/gal for the Diamond Vogel paint referred to above. Thats not a bad price for leed certified.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

FoilEffects said:


> Why not just add lemon or vanilla, it cuts solvent smells 98% and then you dont have to use higher costing paint.


This lady is very particular, plus she is going to review me on Angies List, so I'm not going to try to be a chemist this go around, thanks for the advice though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Adding vanilla doesn't remove VOC's......it just hides the odor, like air Freshener in the bathroom.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

i say natura.
i think it has the lowest VOC on the market (if not, nery close )
it is a good paint, you can show the lady the literature or MSDS, if should complains suggest a hotel.
reminds when i was a bricklayer, they wanted a door cut in, but said i couldnt make any noise at an office building. 
i said pay me by the hour, i will use a rubber mallet and it will take me about ten years


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to go with Harmony. I'm painting the ceiling tomarrow (fixed it today). 

The last time I used it was about five years ago, and it was horrible. But it is my understanding that it has been re-formulated, and works good now.

I'll give a report when I'm done.

If I had my choice, I would be using SW's CHB, the best flat white ceiling paint I've ever used, and only about $11 per gallon after tax.


----------



## doug12 (Feb 1, 2011)

*reply*



One Coat Coverage said:


> I have to paint a living room ceiling, flat white, the customer wants absolutly no odor, says she gets sick.
> 
> I've used Harmony before many years ago, but can't recall if it was odorless, and I had quality issues with it.
> 
> Please advise....


You can get eco friendly paint that has absolutely no odor. Benjamin Moore has this paint, just ask for it at your local paint store.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

doug12 said:


> You can get eco friendly paint that has absolutely no odor. Benjamin Moore has this paint, just ask for it at your local paint store.


I used sw Chb, and she never knew the difference


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

lol:blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BM Natura


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I used sw Chb, and she never knew the difference


Quality right there :thumbsup: That CHB is top of the line


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

CHB is some of the stinkiest latex paint I know of! I walked into an office where one guy was painting the ceiling and I seriously thought he was have body odor issues. It smells like sweaty feet. Nasty.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I use Chb religiously on ceilings and get great coverage. It's actually very good flat paint. Don't be fooled by The low price.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not saying it is bad for ceilings, seems to work great for that and a lot of guys I know use it. It is just the most awful smelling latex I have ever used.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> I use Chb religiously on ceilings and get great coverage. It's actually very good flat paint. Don't be fooled by The low price.


I inquired about CHB the last time I was in SW, about a month ago. The guy behind the counter said he's never heard of it. The customer service gets better and better everyday. 

I feel better now, carry on.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

They might not carry it in your neck of the woods. BTW, CHB stands for Chicago Home Builders.


----------



## MattRoefer (Nov 24, 2009)

I know you'll find that Behr has the best ratings online....ask any painter in here and you'll find that they'll point you to - SW. *ProGreen 200 Low VOC Interior Latex *Or Ben. Moore Aura. They are both good ones!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Different Strokes said:


> I inquired about CHB the last time I was in SW, about a month ago. The guy behind the counter said he's never heard of it. The customer service gets better and better everyday.
> 
> I feel better now, carry on.


Try PPG Wall Supreme 2-110 or 2-112 "Commercial White" ( similar to BM Decorators White " ) Cheap, no bad smell, and dead flat. I sell a ton of it for ceilings.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Natura is a good zero-VOC paint but it doesn't perform particularly well on ceilings akin to painting a ceiling with Regal Wall Satin. Lots of flashing, cut marks around light fixtures. 

We prefer BM's Waterborne Ceiling Paint Ultra Flat, it performs much better on ceilings than Natura.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone use the Devoe Wonder Pure?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Anyone use the Devoe Wonder Pure?


Does anyone even use Devoe? There were 2 stores within 40 miles of me that carried it...one is out of business, the other dropped the line when nobody bought any. Devoe is by ICI right?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a chain in Utah that carries it, we buy a lot of primer and stains from them, rep suggested I try this for an upcoming No Voc job.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it really no VOC Chris? Are the colorants 0 VOC as well? So many companies are out there misrepresenting their products.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is it really no VOC Chris? Are the colorants 0 VOC as well? So many companies are out there misrepresenting their products.


Some colorants may add up to 10 grams per liter, but it was mostly an issue with the smell.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> rep was trying to get me to try this for an upcoming No Voc job.


But if it adds 10g/L its not 0 VOC. So the Rep was trying to sell you a 0 VOC product? Maybe ill sell fat free cheeseburgers...the cheese adds 10g fat, but its still a fat free cheeseburger right? That's how many of these companies are trying to bend the rules with marketing. Its low VOC not no or 0 VOC.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> There is a chain in Utah that carries it, we buy a lot of primer and stains from them, rep was trying to get me to try this for an upcoming No Voc job.


:no: Expensive :no: close to $ 40 around here for less than $35 you can get BM Ecospec WB any color, any sheen , low odor, ZERO VOC's :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> :no: Expensive :no: close to $ 40 around here for less than $35 you can get BM Ecospec WB any color, any sheen :yes:


Don't have a BM, was quoted much less.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't buy from them maybe that's why I got a higher price


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RCP said:


> Don't have a BM, was quoted much less.


I think NCPaint 1 should start making deliveries nationwide


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I think NCPaint 1 should start making deliveries nationwide



:yes:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I resently did a test product for a reformulated Harmony Zero VOC.
I used it twice and there is NO odor. When opening the can you can't smell anything, both customers commented on not being bothered by odor. It is a dead flat. I used it on ceilings, a tiny bit loose but I was able to keep the paint off me. Covered well with 2 coats over 15 year old paint.
Sage


----------

